# House 13oom



## nivoldoog (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello, my name is Thomas, aka Nivoldoog, aka Sonic Boom, aka Sonic13oom. I have a shitty blog on WordPress. www.house13oom.com

I hope to one day use this domain to unite people that have the goal of promoting unity and ideas that can help people, our communities and planet. The long term goal of this project is to buy land and build a community that is as self sufficient as possible. I have been working on this idea/project/dream since 2009 while I was planning my first adventure as I was being honorably kicked out of the military for drinking to much.

In 2009 I started the House13oom Facebook page. It set dormant for many years as I traveled, went to college and took a couple random jobs. A couple years ago I dusted off the Facebook page and started sharing posts that promote ideas that inspire people that we can indeed change the world. Gardening, permaculture, advanced technology and just plane love are some of my values I hope to promote.

I am also a new Christian as of 01/04/2014. The thirteen in House13oom I like to think represents Jesus and his 12 disciples. Some may comment that Jesus was betrayed by one. Some may comment that 13 is an unlucky number. To you I say...

"I am Sonic Boom and I don't care what you think."

But I do care how you feel. If you feel like trying to make a difference by actions of technology, art, or growing food and relationships, then I want you to #13oom with me.

I seek editors and contributors for both my Facebook page and website. For a house only becomes a home if it is filled with people you love.


----------

